# Any runner's here?



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

This may seem to be a bit of an odd question. But do any of you enjoy trail running? The reason I ask, is that I plan on doing some running/fishing exploring next summer, probably up in the Uinta's and I don't really want to go it alone all the time.

I ran up to King's Peak (well at least to the base of it, pretty much impossible to run to the top) a couple summers ago. I didn't bring my fishing rod and I regretted it. It gave me the idea of running to some fishing destinations for a day. I was going to do this past summer but ended up getting hurt and coudn't run all summer long. 

So does anyone else want to give this a go?


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess you could call me a 'jogger'. I try to run 3.5 miles every day but Sunday. I get sidelined every once-in-a-while because of a little injury here or there, but run a minimum of 15 miles per week.

However....I am not a fisherman. I don't own any fishing gear whatsoever.

But the idea of running in the Uintas between lakes intrigues me to the point that I may just ask for a fishing pole for Christmas.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I bet if you strap red and blue flashing lights to you and promise to run behind someone, you'll get some takers. :lol:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

tapehoser said:


> I guess you could call me a 'jogger'. I try to run 3.5 miles every day but Sunday. I get sidelined every once-in-a-while because of a little injury here or there, but run a minimum of 15 miles per week.
> 
> However....I am not a fisherman. I don't own any fishing gear whatsoever.
> 
> But the idea of running in the Uintas between lakes intrigues me to the point that I may just ask for a fishing pole for Christmas.


I have plenty of fishing gear, as long as you are willing to learn how to fly fish. I plan on doing around 15 miles round trip on most of these runs, but may go as high as 30. I just want to give enough notice to someone so you could build up to a farther distance with out getting injured.

I have become more of a jogger than a runner over the years. I will probably run around 10 minute miles on these excursions, so it isn't crusin' fast, just a good steady pace. Just want to enjoy the backcountry.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We will try not to dust you out to bad as I ride buy on my 4 wheelers. The only way I hike that kind of milage is to slough creek in yellowstone and I only Jog/Run while being chased by a bear....


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> We will try not to dust you out to bad as I ride buy on my 4 wheelers. The only way I hike that kind of milage is to slough creek in yellowstone and I only Jog/Run while being chased by a bear....


Appreciate the thought. I would do more than a jog if a bear was after me lol. In all seriousness though, if you do happen to approach a runner on an atv, please show some courtesy and slow down a bit. I have 'ran' into some pretty inconsiderate bastages that don't even bat an eye as they fly by. I would say many go out of their way to kick up as much dirt and dust as they can as they go by. Not cool, especially when rocks are flying at your head.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

RnF said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > We will try not to dust you out to bad as I ride buy on my 4 wheelers. The only way I hike that kind of milage is to slough creek in yellowstone and I only Jog/Run while being chased by a bear....
> ...


We are what you would consider responsible ATV owners with helmets and show courtesy to others that use the trail including hikers and horsemen. I think if more operated with respect and picked up a little trash along the way we would be welcomed on more trails.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

RnF,

The last trail run I did was for the East Canyon triathlon a few years ago, but I would love to go trail running/fishing. I'm all about combining hobbies (playing ice hockey while ice fishing, fishing while duck hunting, etc.) and I once had a buddy ask me to find a place where you need to rappel to access the fishing - I don't think that will ever happen.

Send me a PM when the Uinta's are accessible. I did run the short trail up to Lower Bell's Canyon Res. this year, and it was a little tricky to manage the flyrod because of all the trees (the only 4 piece I have is an 8 weight).

Scott


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> We will try not to dust you out to bad as I ride buy on my 4 wheelers. The only way I hike that kind of milage is to slough creek in yellowstone and I only Jog/Run while being chased by a bear....


+1


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> RnF,
> 
> The last trail run I did was for the East Canyon triathlon a few years ago, but I would love to go trail running/fishing. I'm all about combining hobbies (playing ice hockey while ice fishing, fishing while duck hunting, etc.) and I once had a buddy ask me to find a place where you need to rappel to access the fishing - I don't think that will ever happen.
> 
> ...


 PM sent


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, I thought about it. Naw. *OOO*


----------

